# toro 5/24 question/ problem



## toroblower (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi i recently purchased an old toro 5/24 with the tecumseh motor. it runs fine and goes into reverse no problem, but when you put it into drive or any other 2nd or 3rd speeds it moves in a very weak crawl.. any idea on what it cold be? Model number 38040 serial number is 5001999 apparently its a 1985


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF toroblower. Good choice on the machine you purchased. Chances are the shift rod will have to be adjusted, or, the friction disc needs cleaning. Below is a link that one of our moderators (shryp) so graciously posted on the maintenance of two stage Toro blowers. You will have to remove the belly pan (4 screws) to see the friction disc and linkage.

http://shryp.ashendust.com/Snowblowers/2stagdrv.pdf


----------



## toroblower (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you i cleaned off the friction disk this summer so i hope it not leaking oil i think it is the shift rod that needs to be adjusted like you said. thank you sir


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Some of those Toros used 2 separate friction discs for forward and reverse.


----------



## toroblower (Jan 13, 2016)

it looks like theres one friction disk but 2 disks. the wheel with the rubber has a bolt on the left of the wheel that was loose. i tightened it up pretty tight and now it doesnt have a reverse gear and still no drive gears. still not sure how to adjust the shift linkage. i followed the steps in the link above but i believe its for a different model as this one is about 30 years old.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Post up the model number and pics if you can.... 30 y/o rubber is probably shot. Also check that the shift linkage is not bent. They get bent when guys let them flop around in the back of the truck and slam against the tail gate.....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

bad69cat said:


> Post up the model number and pics if you can.... 30 y/o rubber is probably shot. Also check that the shift linkage is not bent. They get bent when guys let them flop around in the back of the truck and slam against the tail gate.....


:smiley-signs009::question:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Without the model and serial numbers we have no clue which 5hp 24" machine you have. :question:
Pictures of the transmission components would be very helpful too.

Since it's weak in all gears it's more likely a friction or pressure issue between the friction disc and the disc that drives it. Have you checked the condition of the drive belt and the tension of the belt when the drive is engaged ??


----------



## Rolf Zetterberg (Dec 15, 2012)

There has to be a force that pushes the rubber wheel forward against the friction disc and keeps it in contact all the time.This force comes from the spring mentioned in this thread.
(Another force is coming from the gear handle spring,but that is normally much weaker).
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/1483-new-toro-724-1981-service.html


----------



## toroblower (Jan 13, 2016)

i believe the year is early 80s model number is 38040. the reverse works good but its slow like a crawl in drive and blows snow about 5 to 6 feet max at top speed. im not sure where the adjustment spring is on this blower. i think i followed the wrong snowblower manual! the drive belt and auger belt are adjusted correctly.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

What is the serial number ?? That will tell us which one it is 1978-1987.

The Toro site is a great resource for us Toro owners. https://www.toro.com/parts-yardtools/?gclid=CKDAx6T7uMoCFQanaQodQwACSg
So is "Powershift93" :icon_smile_wink:

This is from a 1980.


----------



## toroblower (Jan 13, 2016)

Thank you Model number is 38040


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

toroblower said:


> i believe the year is early 80s model number is 38040.


Check and double check. What is the Serial number ??


.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

kiss is saying they made the same model for a long run with various engineering changes along the way. the serial number will drill down to the correct drawings/parts/etc


----------



## toroblower (Jan 13, 2016)

oopse sorry guys serial number is 5001999. i tried adding a picture but i cant figure that out!


----------



## toroblower (Jan 13, 2016)

anyone got like a picture of step my step of what i should do to adjust whatever i need to adjust?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Well now something is still not right. if it is chucking it only 5-6 ft. it should at least be chucking it to 15-20 ft. inquiring minds like mine might just do better with a vid of this X-file.:feedback:mg:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

toroblower said:


> anyone got like a picture of step my step of what i should do to adjust whatever i need to adjust?


GO TO TORO.COM under homeowner/parts punch in your numbers and you can download everthing 4 free.:wavetowel2::wavetowel2:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

there are rods coming out of the gear case. if I could I would cut/paste and glue them all over this place. but for some odd reason I can not.:facepalm_zpsdj194qh anyhoo back to this life. disconnect at those turn buckels and crank the in for more ommph, or out for less ommph. just let me know how it goes there .k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

toroblower said:


> oopse sorry guys serial number is 5001999. i tried adding a picture but i cant figure that out!


serial numbers don't mean squat. unless it is a shop that has close ties with the 5-0 looking for hot goods on the street. model numbers are what we want and need. besides whirred peas.mg::emoticon-south-park


----------



## toroblower (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks powershift93 i downloaded the manual and check that over but still cant findout what i need to disconnect to adjust it to make it go faster.


----------



## eshernius (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi,

Was wondering if you ever figured out the slow forward movement? I have a similar problem that has progressed to only forward or reverse after adjusting the rod for the friction wheel. I was wondering if you replaced the friction wheel or not and if it made a difference.


----------

